# Big Turkey permits increase propsal



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

> (DWR)More turkey permits coming up?
> 
> DWR to proposes big increase for 2009 at upcoming RAC meetings
> 
> ...


This would be a warm welcoming. I've been putting in the last few years and have been waiting to draw.


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

When I need to stop in the middle of the highway to let them cross the road its time to start selling them over the counter. I see them just about every place I go, I'll bet I see more turkeys than rabbits.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Greenhead 2 said:


> When I need to stop in the middle of the highway to let them cross the road its time to start selling them over the counter. I see them just about every place I go, I'll bet I see more turkeys than rabbits.


Stop driving through Moroni then. :shock: :wink:

This is a success story big time. Within the next couple of years turkey tags will be otc in most places. Thank SFW and NWTF for the turkeys. W/o them we wouldn't have turkeys. I drew my first Utah turkey tag in 2007 and had a blast. One more hunting opportunity brought to us via conservation programs! I was there when the first turkeys were released in Tooele County, now they are everywhere. All those winters of feeding them, doing counts, more transplants, have paid off. -/O\-


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Heck in my neck of the woods there was a big winter kill. plus some big cats were eating on them. Then the dwr trapped a bunch and sent them to tooele. :evil:


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Its a great success story!! The predator hunters in our area are vicious!! If they even hear of a fox or coyote an army is after it. I just wish racoon and skunks were worth more. OTC permits have been talked about for the last few years, I'll bet we are less than five more before you can just go buy them. Pro you can't play on the lawn at salina park, well unless you want green clothes and it aint grass stains either! Between the jail and venice is where I had to stop for them.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Agree on the Salina area. Was jump shooting along the sevier last winter and kept running into birds... theres alot around. Heck drive up Butterfield canyon in Salt lake during the day and you can usually see 20-30


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

tumblingwings said:


> Heck in my neck of the woods there was a big winter kill. plus some big cats were eating on them. Then the dwr trapped a bunch and sent them to tooele. :evil:


I knew a guy who had a Wasatch tag and he had a hell of a time getting one! There may be certain parts of the state that are ready for and increase or OTC, but this isn't one of them.

Rut


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I say open 'er up now. All that could happen is a few more birds will get "harvested" instead of winter kill, the DWR will make a lot more money (they can always use the money), the kill percent will go down, more people will be bitchin "there ain't no birds", the true turkey hunters (and wannabees) will finally be able to go hunting, (their wives will be glad to see them go), shotgun, ammo and camo sales will go up (good for the economy), the hunting profiteers will have a new problem...how to tie up the public ground and turkey populations so they can make a buck, ...
....hell, I could go on and on...bottom line....open 'er up now!


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Right on BP. With all the hunters out calling(?) the Toms, they will get call shy just like the ones back east. Make it harder to call them in for the novices and more fun for those of us who grew up hunting back east. They will get more wary and make a real challenge to call and hunt.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Yaaaawwwwwwnnnnn!!! Stretch.... Cuss... Log out... Back to werk..._


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Quill Gordon said:


> _Yaaaawwwwwwnnnnn!!! Stretch.... Cuss... Log out... Back to werk..._


Easy there...I heard BP beats up chukar hunters on sight!

Yer a pretty big fella but no way is you a match fer a turkey hunter... :wink:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

ah, not to worry, 'till dogs learn to type there won't be any Chukar "hunters" blogin on this sight! :lol: :lol:


----------

